# 2000 2.7T - Questions!:)



## [email protected] (May 12, 2006)

Starting to explore my options as I'm not enjoying the current car I'm driving (TJ). I drove an '00 S4 2.7t and liked it. I found a few A6 2.7t's that I like the look of and am considering, however I have a few concerns maybe some of you can give me your opinions on.
1. I hear that the Turbos in the S4 2.7t need to be serviced fairly often due to heat in engine aby (small space=more heat=bad for turbos) - is this the same in the A6?
2. I operate an online parts company and have seen alot of parts being purchased for the A4s (I know this could be in part due to their higher production numbers) including numerous sensors and engine parts. This leads me to believe they are high maintenance - is the A6 as high maintenance?
3. Are there any pros or cons you can share?
Thanks for the help!
pic for views - this is essentially what I want


















_Modified by [email protected] at 3:43 AM 6-21-2006_


----------



## unclesol (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*

Your picture is my previous car. Currently driving a 4.2, and would switch back in a minute. The 4.2 is great, but not near as much fun as the 2.7T. I had mine for about 2.5 years, and had nothing more serious than a mass-air flow sensor to contend with. I think the problems you described are more relatd to the crowded engine bay in the A4, and the resulting lack of air-flow.
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (unclesol)*

Thanks for the reply unclesol. Thats exactly what I heard about the A4/S4 chasis and not having enough room to accomodate the flow of air.
When you were planning your purchase of the 2.7t did you come across any stories of bad experience? How was fuel economy (not that it will change my purchase decision, but its important to consider)?


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*

I just bought a 2.7t. I had a 1.8T A4 before. 
Maintenance, maintenance, maintenance. It's all in how you take care of the car and if you kill it when you drive it. Otherwise the A6 2.7T is bulletproof pretty much. I love mine but wish it was a 6-speed. But then the wife wouldn't be able to drive it.








Also, I seem to find that the A6 just seems like a much nicer machine all the way around versus the A4. Compare it to driving an Acura TL to a Honda Accord. Everything is a few notches up........... to me anyways. 


_Modified by tominizer at 8:52 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (tominizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tominizer* »_I love mine but wish it was a 6-speed. But then the wife wouldn't be able to drive it.










Isn't that generally part of the reason we still like to get manual transmissions...so our wives/girlfriends can't drive them! haha j/k
Thanks for the info tominizer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*

Yeah, but when I need to use the truck to pull my toy around, she needs to have a set of wheels to drive...... it's a small price to pay.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*

My 2000 2.7 BiTurbo Quattro just needed the window regulator replaced, I gotta get to it, window binds up, there is a service bulletin on the CD. VW's had same window lift issue, on my Jetta GLX. A6 Biturbo is a beast, it snaps your head, unlike my VR-6..smoooth, QUIET, but not numb smooth, but not numb much more car, all kinds of features, but to me it's tooo SOFT, S6 would be more to my liking, better seats, stiffer suspension. But it's still fun, I have the 6 speed stick, can't drive no automatics, it's just going along for the roll. Stick means you are in control. Basically it's been fine, regular maintianace stuff at like 61,000 miles. Nothing like twin turbos to make it work. I do a lot of my own stuff too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (CE)*

Has anyone heard any horror stories about Turbo replacement or rebuilds? I've heard you have to drop the engine/tranny to get at them and it costs a ton to do.
CE - when I test drove the 2.7T 6spd I definitely agree that its smooth continuous power. I hope I'm able to find the one I want - Silver, 6spd, sport package, xenons - nav would be a bonus.


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*

My understanding is that the sport package is not available in Canada.......... so I was told anyways. I still can't believe that.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Has anyone heard any horror stories about Turbo replacement or rebuilds? I've heard you have to drop the engine/tranny to get at them and it costs a ton to do.


Yes, the engine has to be pulled to do the turbos, and yes this will not be a low $$ item.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How was fuel economy (not that it will change my purchase decision, but its important to consider)?

Fuel *economy* + A6 2.7T do not go together in the same sentence. Being Turbo based, you are going to want to tromp on the pedal, and I can assure, the 2.7T WILL suck down gas.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (5speed6)*

Well, at least in the 2.7T, you have a choice. Even with spirited driving pretty regularly, I can get over 20 MPH -- not the case with the 4.2. On long trips when I've got my 12 year old on board and am driving more conservatively, I can get over 24 MPG.
I've seen some polls and the incidence of turbo failure is not anywhere near as great as many would have you believe. You tend to hear about it on the enthusiast forums a lot more because these people are modding the heck out of them (e.g., chipping the ECU to get extra boost and more HP). I would assert that unmodified turbos that are driven properly (gentle warm up and cool down -- not sitting in your driveway idling; just letting the temp come up a notch before stomping on it and taking it easy the last few miles before your destination) don't have that many more reliablity issues than the 4.2.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Well, at least in the 2.7T, you have a choice. Even with spirited driving pretty regularly, I can get over 20 MPH -- not the case with the 4.2. On long trips when I've got my 12 year old on board and am driving more conservatively, I can get over 24 MPG.


Well, still, you have to figure that an average 100 mile trip, whether to commute or what have you, will run ~$15 based upon gas @ $3.00 per gallon...something to consider.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (5speed6)*

Agreed. Neither of these are going to get an "Energy-Star" rating any time soon. I was just pointing out that the 2.7T can (if you want it to) get better mileage. Probably on the order of 5 MPG -- that's around a 25% boost. Not trivial.


----------



## RallyAudi (Jul 3, 2006)

How much HP can the tiptronic-auto tranny handle?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (RallyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RallyAudi* »_How much HP can the tiptronic-auto tranny handle?



330~350HP would be it's max.


----------



## RallyAudi (Jul 3, 2006)

What is the HP potential with the 2.7T? Also, did the A6 ever come in a manual trans.?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T - Questions! (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Well, still, you have to figure that an average 100 mile trip, whether to commute or what have you, will run ~$15 based upon gas @ $3.00 per gallon...something to consider.

Coming from a Jeep TJ, I think that $15/100mi would be a serious improvement!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (RallyAudi)*

Mine did..6 speed stick 2.7 Bi, Quattro....the only way to enjoy an Audi. automatics let you go along for the roll, same for a VW, how can you use automatic?


----------

